# Best Digicam Available for 15k...



## sr_garg (Jul 2, 2009)

hiii geeks, (as i always call u ppl) 
today i again need ur help in buyin the best digicam available here in india for 15k... preferably of *Canon* and *Nikon*. 
so what do u ppl suggest...? 
thnx


----------



## acewin (Jul 3, 2009)

none are the best, buy something which u think suits u or find better comparative over others instead of asking which is best.


----------



## graydot (Jul 3, 2009)

acewin said:


> none are the best, buy something which u think suits u or find better comparative over others instead of asking which is best.



Don't mind him sr_garg. He just got up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## acewin (Jul 3, 2009)

hehe, but question is quiet bad best in 15K. Man there are so many cameras, and their prices reduced recently, you basically cant say which is the best.

you are gettin 14.1MPx camera in 12K, what should I say other than that.
Ok, I begin again with question, you need compact camera(slimer but having max 5x or so optical zoom) or a prosumer(with higher optical zoom). This is the only basic question, other than that as per me all cameras in lower range are equal, some say they got face detection some say they have red-eye reduction smile detection. None of them are bad to say do not buy this, or have such specs compartive to other cameras from other brands that u will say this is the best buy.
So, now its only left whether u wanna buy a prosumer or compact model. Decide on it, and then maybe can suggest fewer models. Other than u have made decent choice to got with Canon or Nikon, they are the best brands anytime.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 3, 2009)

The fact is that there is no single camera that's "best" for everyone in any price range.

It's like asking "What's the best computer for 20k?". For gaming, a reasonably fast gfx card takes top priority. For video editing, a fast CPU comes first. And so on.

Even if you have a budget of more than 100k, some models will have a feature that's suitable for someone but lacks something needed by someone else. It's always a compromise and the lower the budget, the more compromises have to be made.

That said, I understand the OP's position in that, until you've had some experience in photography, it's difficult to know what you need.

So try to sort out in your mind what kind of picture taking you are most interested in. Do you think you'll take a lot of indoor pictures in low light? Do you want to zoom up distant objects? Is small size important? And so on.

BTW, there's a thread on photography in Chit Chat section.

Most of us want to do a little bit of everything at times, but we can't have everything, especially on a low budget. So we have to set our priorities. _Then_ those with more experience can make suggestions.


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't go for Nikon. Go for CANON or *SONY.*


----------



## acewin (Jul 3, 2009)

Nikon is good.


----------



## sr_garg (Jul 6, 2009)

going through all ur replies.. i can tell u ppl that i need a camera so that i can shoot my family pix... day to day genral shoot... indoor mostly and few vacation on hills..[] i liked few cameras.. like...

Nikon Coolpix S630 
Nikon Coolpix S60
Nikon Coolpix P5100

Canon PowerShot S2 100 IS
Canon PowerShot A590
PowerShot SD 780 IS

hope this will give u some hint the type of camera i like...


----------



## acewin (Jul 9, 2009)

in the given choices nikon S630(more than your budget, do u know the prices of these model. 

BTW you havent got any good canon listed in here

Canon-PowerShot SX110 IS
nikon S230
sony DSC-W230
also check Olympus-FE-5010, its price is quiet good with good spec same for the sony one


----------



## cpyder (Aug 8, 2009)

Canon S2IS was one ammazing camera.  I had it till about 5 months ago before I graduated to DSLR (again from canon).  I shot the moon and the pics are brilliant.  You also have S3IS and S5IS in the same line.  Here are a few pics from that cam.. *www.slide.com/r/lvXyik3y2z_-u-fevyyqxHMu988YSWL-?map=2&cy=un

 Given your budget of 15k, SX110 might be out of your consideration.  

Lastly, if you think you are a geek, go for Canon.  Reason.. you can tinker with its OS(WITHOUT actually disturbing anything in cam, so your warranty is intact), and make the camera do way more than what it is designed for.. or for that matter any other camera can even think of.. for example -
 - make it motion sensitive (toss a ball in front of cam and let the cam take pic on its own) 
  -take pics of lightnings (ever tried it?? )
  - take pics in RAW mode (not really important if you are a casual photographer though)

check this out.. *chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK

Its great fun.

Finally, take help of *www.dpreview.com in general, and *www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408budgetgroup/to decide.  Good Luck.  And let us know which one did you pick. 

PS :- A brand name is, in no way, a guarantee that thier cameras are good or bad. Just like nVidia/AMD/Intel at times come out with crappy hardware/firmware/drivers etc.. the cam manufacturers are no different. So, dont say Nikon (or some other brand) is bad.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2009)

Canon SX110 IS


----------



## hellknight (Aug 9, 2009)

You might wanna look at Sony Cybershot H10
8.1 MP
10x Optical Zoom

Also, Canon Powershot A100S boasts the same feature set and comes for 15k.. both of them


----------



## drrevv (Aug 15, 2009)

well i'd recommend sony w270 @15300
12.1 n 5x zoom wid HD video recording..expandable upto 16 GB..cooL 1


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

I would not recommend Sony at all. This is because Sony uses the Memory stick pro duo which is twice as costly as the SD card. A 4GB Memory Stick Pro Duo will burn your pocket by around Rs.900, while you can get an 8GB SD card for the same price. Get a camera which uses the SD card. I would recommend Nikon. Choose any camera which suits your demands, but go for Nikon or Canon as they are the best!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
But, why did we dig up such a month old thread???


----------

